# Separating monograms from figures



## treeguyfred (Mar 18, 2021)

So, we had a monogram thread that has slowed down a little... I was looking at some of my bottles that I pulled for the monogram discussion. I decided to separate the monograms from the trademark icons or figures
To illustrate here's some trademark icons / figures


So, there ya go, Frank Linke with both, a lovely monogram (fancy F L) and his "Trademark" a chain with 5 links first two pics. Then a T.P. Meyer of Montclair, N.J. with a Rooster trademark. Next, a G.B. Dippolito from Vineland, N.J. A three mast sailing ship for a trademark icon. And lastly, for now, the anchor for that sailing ship... from anchor Bottling Co. Atlantic City, N.J.
...this is fun, hope y'all enjoy...
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 18, 2021)

A couple of more trademark figures/icons ....



First one A. Cerbo & co. Perth Amboy, N.J. with a magnificent Buck whitetail deer , second - W. Poulson, Perth Amboy,N.J. with a crazy looking eagle? ..and the last two pics are from Newark, N.J. Ideal Mineral Water MFG co. Trademark icon, a man proudly holding a flag or banner reading EXCELSIOR.
so, have I gained anyone's interest?
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 19, 2021)

Wow, not a popular thread...  

Oh well, I will continue on anyway.. Haha
 Next one is a W.H. Cawley out of Dover, N.J. The idea here is his last name is apparently pronounced like Collie (the dog breed). So, that is supposed to be a Collie image. I got this one from feeBay several years ago prolly 2013. The seller had used some black paint to bring out the image for photos. I cleaned it somewhat, removed a bit of it but left it with remnants so that the image is easier to see.

In this next photo, I have a few Wm Umbach from Carlstadt, N.J.  I've included this photo because it shows Umbach used anchor images as a trademark icon. And before he utilized the anchor image he had a stylized W U fancy block letters monogram.

The last photo shows the same W U monogram on the bottom of the gravitating stopper blobtop.
a real mix n match with the Umbach bottles.
March monogram madness baby!
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 4, 2021)

bump


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 4, 2021)

OUCH!!! Watch who you're bumping into...


----------

